# Atlas mill tooling



## westsailpat (Nov 30, 2017)

Not mine ! Buyer beware . Hey what could go wrong ? This is cool stuff .
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Atlas...168344?hash=item1ed4709ad8:g:vgMAAOSw-09aEfL0


----------



## tr7sprint1 (Dec 1, 2017)

better yet, this one!!
not mine ether!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Atlas-mill...&sd=132413168344&_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1


----------



## westsailpat (Dec 1, 2017)

Way better !


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 4, 2017)

Well, I'm glad that my mill came with the horizontal indexer!  I had to buy the vise and rotary table separately.


----------



## VSAncona (Dec 8, 2017)

Wow, that second one sold for $700.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Dec 8, 2017)

VSAncona said:


> Wow, that second one sold for $700.



Wow, there are some people with some really deep pockets!


----------



## VSAncona (Dec 8, 2017)

I was just a little surprised because the first one didn't sell at $295, but the second went for twice that amount. Granted, the first one was missing more parts than the second one, but nothing really that couldn't be made.


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 9, 2017)

There's one born every minute , according to PT Barnum


----------



## HalcyonDaze (Dec 10, 2017)

I bought a mill several years ago that came with the vise and what appears to be a factory Atlas made dividing head with tail stock and three plates.  I'm just waiting until the market sets the price at a million bucks, then I'm hocking it!


----------



## VSAncona (Dec 10, 2017)

The original Atlas index centers don’t use dividing plates. They use the same change gears that are used on the 10” and 12” lathes.


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 13, 2017)

Right.  And specifically the "A" suffix ones.


----------



## JPMacG (Dec 16, 2017)

My MFC came with indexing centers.  While I am very happy to have the centers, I have to say they look sort of small and lightweight.  I wonder if they are actually good for much.


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 16, 2017)

The parts look adequate for the job.  Which is normally making small gears and cutting keyways and splines.


----------

